# Yardley comp



## Rag1 (Jun 9, 2008)

I now have two comps on my resume. Finished 41st out of 57 teams. Scores averaged out across the board at around 7s, which was probably accurate. Heat was crushing in the high 90s. Measured over a 100 under my awning. 


http://usera.imagecave.com/Rag/Yardley/


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 10, 2008)

Great Pics Rag.  Just remember to keep those score sheets and the pics to go with them.  I have mine from 4 years ago.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jun 10, 2008)

So now that you have competed 2 times, what do ya think? Are you hooked?


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 11, 2008)

Talked to Guy from 2 Fat Polacks last night, they finished 40th... and they thought their food was good.... who knows.. congrats anyhow for sticking out thru the heat.. heard someone had a thermometer on their tent and at one stage it registered 119*...


----------



## Unity (Jun 11, 2008)

I love the 'salad' banner.   

--John


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 11, 2008)

Ron, Did you get a chance to meet Jay from Park Place Pit? Great guy. Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Ron, Did you get a chance to meet Jay from Park Place Pit? Great guy. Looks like you all had a great time.



I was tooling down the Pa turnpike pulling my RV when a Winnebago motor home, pulling a pit, goes flying by. His storage door was flapping like hell, but I couldn't catch him.
I found them at the comp. They lost several cutting boards along the road.
I asked if the knew you guys, and they heard of North Coast and Swine Syndicate teams, but still continued to talk to me.
Yeah, they are nice guys.


----------

